# [VBA] ImageBox



## voegi903 (14. November 2008)

Guten Tag allerseits.

Ich versuche eine ImageBox, welche in einem Word Formular ist, durch den VBA Code anzusteuern und ein Bild da einzufügen. Ich kann diese ImageBox aber nicht direkt über ihren Namen ansteuern. Ich benutze Office XP
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Danke schon im voraus.

Grüsse  
Philipp


----------

